# "Car Insurance For Uber, Lyft, and Other TNC Drivers Coming To California"



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.autoconnectedcar.com/201...er-lyft-and-tnc-drivers-coming-to-california/


----------



## HOOPRAT (Jan 22, 2016)

personal auto insurance is what UBER drivers use I assume?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

What this is doing is providing the driver the coverage for the deductible which Uber's insurance does not pay. The good thing is that Allstate will be on notice that you are using your personal vehicle to drive for Uber. The bad thing is that Allstate will have the insured sign a statement that disclaims all coverage except for the deductible cost. 

This puts the entire cost of the claim (except for the deductible) onto Uber. This will raise Uber's insurance costs.


----------



## UberDriverNoMo (Feb 6, 2016)

[QUOTE="KevinH, post: 798009[/QUOTE]
While it sounds nice, it does not appear to cover the time between accepting a ping and starting the ride. That is the gray area having the most risk because there the driver is beckoned and not really on the job but heading to it. Sitting around with the app running and being overinsured is fluff.


----------

